# ER Consult, IP admission and discharge on same day



## dovejsd (Mar 28, 2008)

Physician did a consult in the ER and then admitted the patient to the hospital.  Patient was leaving AMA, so they gave discharge instructions.  All of this was on the same date.  Should I bill a consult and then an admission/discharge on same date?  Suggestions?????


----------



## cedwards (Apr 1, 2008)

I would not bill a consult and an admit/discharge on the same day.  I would just bill the admit/discharge on the same day code for this.  Per CPT when a patient is admitted to the hospital as an inpatient in the course of an encounter in another site of service (such as ED) all E/M services provided by that physician in conjunction with that admission are considered part pf the initial hospital care when performed on the same date as the admission. I would use the work the physician provided as the consult and the admission note to determine my admit/discharge code.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Apr 1, 2008)

You *might* want to take a look at CPT codes 99234 - 99236 as they are for inpatient or observation admit and discharge on same date of service.


----------

